

On seeing like a cat - overgard
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/08/06/on-seeing-like-a-cat/

======
Scott_MacGregor
I found this article, quite interesting. It was a lot _deeper_ than I
originally thought it would be. On topic, but from a very unique angle. Very
well written too.

